# My Tivo Edge box has the 3 hr detected serious problem



## Lpink123 (5 mo ago)

Dan3 said:


> When a Tivo dies and trashes all the recorded shows, it's extremely annoying and leads to dealing with a devastated wife...


I called Tivo customer support this morning. The bad news is my Edge box is damaged... the 79% recordings can't be saved. Really not happy about that... I'm the devastated wife. The good news is that they can send a replacement box when they receive my damaged box. My damaged Edge box is 2 yrs old this month. I really liked it compared to Spectrum's Dvr. So far I'm staying with Tivo... this is my 4th... Since 2001, had a 20 hr, Series 2 and Series 3.


----------



## Bruno Rodriguez (10 mo ago)

did you receive it or no



Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


----------



## Lpink123 (5 mo ago)

Bruno Rodriguez said:


> did you receive it or no
> 
> 
> 
> Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox​


Not yet... Tivo says on its way.


----------



## Lpink123 (5 mo ago)

An update, received my Edge tivo box on Friday. Hubby installed on Saturday. It was already activated so no need to call Tivo or Spectrum. And we are back to watching tv!! Yay!!


----------

